# Branded or knock off appliances beware



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Which model of air fryer did you choose ? I'm thinking of buying one.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> Which model of air fryer did you choose ? I'm thinking of buying one.


It's a Tower that we BBed from the UK. It was £60 down to £30 in Tesco's. As it's UK spec I made sure it was analogue as 50Hz digital stuff often doesn't work here. Also it has a removable inner basket, the cheaper ones often don't and it's much easier to clean.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Cheers. I'll have another look on Lazada.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

grahamw57 said:


> Cheers. I'll have another look on Lazada.


Look around the appliance stores first to spot a model you like then see if you can get it cheaper online. We bought a Hanabishi rice cooker from Lazada and it's definitely a Chinese knock off.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Look around the appliance stores first to spot a model you like then see if you can get it cheaper online. We bought a Hanabishi rice cooker from Lazada and it's definitely a Chinese knock off.


Was your rice cooker purchased from the Lazada mall Gary?

Either way Gary makes a good point, the major appliance stores sell quality products. 

We couldn't find a decent ironing board until we shopped "all steel" at Handyman Hardware. Same with the Iron, we bought that from Ace Hardware.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I agree guys... and I do take a look around before purchasing. Certain items I'd never purchase online (e.g, I'm in need of a comfy office type chair at the moment. I would only buy after having tried out).


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

An other reason to not buy online is if living "remote", can need to support shops there so keep shops open, not good if will have to buy everything online by shops have closed. 

(I buy from shops in the home plus the closest next municipalies if they have and dont ask to much higher price.)


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Bought a Baumann airfryer. They were on sale in S&R but I ordered mine online. Very pleased with it, and its still goinmg strong 3 years later. In theory it can do a rotisserie chicken, but the chicken would have to be sparrow size for the rotisserie attachment to work. nonetheless very good airfryer.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Was your rice cooker purchased from the Lazada mall Gary?
> 
> Either way Gary makes a good point, the major appliance stores sell quality products.
> 
> We couldn't find a decent ironing board until we shopped "all steel" at Handyman Hardware. Same with the Iron, we bought that from Ace Hardware.


I don't recall if it was Laz mall. It's worked for the last couple of years although a bit intermittently and I've had to change the thermal fuse once. What gave it away was the box talking about a detachable lead and one we saw in a store had an IEC lead. Ours just has a lead through a grommet

Also beware of the major appliance stores, the stuff is often Grade B that they have bought from the manufacturers on the cheap. SM tv's are known for that. They will work and be just as reliable as a Grade A but will have minor defects. When they quality test a tv they are looking for dead pixals on the screen, they are looking for number and distribution. Over a certain number will be marked down but also their position. I there are any near the centre of the screen irrespective of the number it will be marked down. These are the ones that end up in the Philippines.


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

We bought a Kyowa thru Lazada. It's a big one and has worked well for the last 2 years. Makes great chicken wings and works great for frozen fries among other things. Though it uses a lot of power we determined it was less expensive to use than the deep fryer which we rarely use any more except for fish


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> I don't recall if it was Laz mall. It's worked for the last couple of years although a bit intermittently and I've had to change the thermal fuse once. What gave it away was the box talking about a detachable lead and one we saw in a store had an IEC lead. Ours just has a lead through a grommet
> 
> Also beware of the major appliance stores, the stuff is often Grade B that they have bought from the manufacturers on the cheap. SM tv's are known for that. They will work and be just as reliable as a Grade A but will have minor defects. When they quality test a tv they are looking for dead pixals on the screen, they are looking for number and distribution. Over a certain number will be marked down but also their position. I there are any near the centre of the screen irrespective of the number it will be marked down. These are the ones that end up in the Philippines.


So Gary those off brand names that the major appliance stores sell cheap are probably the refurbished or grade B TV's like Sky TV or similar. The branded are double the cost of the lower priced TV sets.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> So Gary those off brand names that the major appliance stores sell cheap are probably the refurbished or grade B TV's like Sky TV or similar. The branded are double the cost of the lower priced TV sets.


No many of the major brands manufacturer their own screens, possibly Samsung and LG being the exception. Everyone else buys from the other half dozen suppliers.


----------

